# Sharp Aquos 52D65U and Mac Mini G4



## gdoucette (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been using my Mac Mini on my Aquos 52D65U using the PC (VGA) input on the LCD without problems but decided to switch to using a DVI-to-HDMI cable to take advantage of the higher resolutions. I hooked everything up, and the display came up fine, but a few minutes later the screen started to flicker to black slowly. The flicker became more frequent and then the screen went black and the LCD stopped responding (can't access menu or switch inputs). I noticed that the power and OPC lights where both blinking three times. I went back to the PC input, and it still worked fine, and I tried other HDMI sources in the same input that I had tried the Mac, and they worked fine. But, everytime I try the Mac on HDMI, the screen goes straight to black and stops responding.

Any thoughts on what's going on here? Anybody know what both lights blinking three times means?

Thanks in advance,

Greg


----------

